

Converting your website to Responsive Design - darren
http://www.openroad.ca/2012/08/20/converting-your-website-to-use-responsive-design-part-i/

======
darren
See also part 2 (<http://goo.gl/Mrnpu>), 3 (<http://goo.gl/us70j>) and 4:
(<http://goo.gl/DE661>)

